# TAP to open new routes



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As of this summer TAP Portugal`s national airline,will have an additional ten new international destinations on its books for its passengers to explore.

The company launched the new routes with a promotional campaign showcasing the flights to Manaus, Belém, Bogota, Panama, St. Petersburg, Tallinn, Gothen-burg, Hannover, Belgrade, and Nantes. 
According to the national flag-carrier, with the new routes it intends to increase the range of options it offers its clients, based on diversity.


----------

